# Suche Maus und Tastatur ohne Geräusch....



## d-fis (4. August 2007)

*Suche Maus und Tastatur ohne Geräusch....*

Hallo,

bräuchte eine Kaufberatung:

da ich gerne und oft HDRO spiele und mein PC im Wohnzimmer steht suche ich nun eine Maus + Tastatur die weitestgehend ohne klicken oder sonstige Geräusche  auskommt.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Captain_Schorle (4. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Maus und Tastatur ohne Geräusch....*

Gibt Tastaturen aus Schaumstoff oder Silikon ( http://www.emedia.de/@90m92CCqmMfTU/bin/fun.pl ), die machen keine bis wenig Geräusche.
Als "Maus" kannste dir ja dann ein Touchpad holen auch weitestgehend geräuscharm (nur zum zocken scheisse ^^ ).
Warum muss es denn eigentlich totenstill in eurem Wohnzimmer sein?! Klicken oder tippen is jetzt ja net grad extrem Laut?


----------



## d-fis (9. August 2007)

*AW: Suche Maus und Tastatur ohne Geräusch....*

Kleines Update.......


Logitech UltraX Keyboard

fast ohne Geräusche ....

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne klickarme Maus......


----------

